# Ohio River Walleye



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

I need walleye tips!  I'm a student at OU in Athens, and have been starting to fish the river at racine lock and dam. Only been there twice now, but did half decent. I really want to target some walleye and saugeye in the river. I have caught a couple, but certainly nothing to brag about. Can anyone share any tips on how to catch the eyes at racine, gallipolis, or any other spot that i dont know about yet? Much appreciated! -Evan

also, are there any baitfish near the locks and dams that i could castnet? river shiners? shad?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Just research past threads for the Ohio River. Tons of great information for anything that swims in the river. Tight lines.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive always done well there in the spring with twister tails at the rail. Sometimes they are in there so thick you could reach down and grab them


----------

